# xxtra flamin hot Cheetos review....



## kleenex (Jul 13, 2007)

yes folks this is a limited time flavor.  Supposed to be twice as hot as the flamin hot Cheetos.

The bag says 21 cheetos make a serving and that if you can stand a serving you are most deserving.  What do you get if you eat the whole bag???  I could have easily destroyed the whole bag, but did not.

I have only seen 99 cent bags of this food product.

The Cheetos are really dark red in color.

They have the same crunch and shape of a regular cheeto.

The food product for me did make my nose run a bit.  For some people it can make their eyes watter as well.

some good aftertaste as well.

I would say that even if you did eat a full bag you never come close to the punishment from Blairs death rain Habanero potato chips.

I give this food product a big thumbs up.  They finally cared about the heat level in a snack food product for once.


----------

